# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: #Jarts

## angelatc

Presented without comment:



<link deleted> - Sold.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Barbecue+Alcohol+lawdarts=fun for all ages

----------


## angelatc

> Barbecue+Alcohol+lawdarts=fun for all ages


You forgot fireworks.

----------


## tod evans

Hey!

Our family had those when I was a kid......

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Hey!
> 
> Our family had those when I was a kid......


Mine too.  We loved em.

----------


## Root

WANT!!

----------


## amy31416

I never had lawn darts, but my dad taught me how to "play" the knife game.

----------


## tod evans

> I never had lawn darts, but my dad taught me how to "play" the knife game.


My son knows.....

----------


## Suzanimal

We played horseshoes. I think we would've killed each other with jarts.

----------


## presence

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawn_darts




> Lawn darts had been banned from being sold in the United States for  many years. The ban was challenged in court in the late 1970s, prompting  the Consumer Product Safety Commission  to make a compromise ruling allowing their sale provided they were not  marketed as toys. However, in April 1987, seven-year-old Michelle Snow  was killed by a lawn dart thrown by one of her brothers' playmates in  the backyard of their home in Riverside, California.  The darts had been purchased unintentionally as part of a set of  several different lawn games and were stored in the garage, never before  having been played. Michelle's father, David, began a crusade to get  lawn darts banned, claiming that there was no way to keep children from  getting their hands on lawn darts short of a full ban.[1]
> 
>  Due in part to Snow's lobbying, on December 19, 1988, the CPSC reinstated the outright ban on lawn darts.[2]  In the previous eight years, 6,100 people had been sent to the  emergency room due to lawn darts. Out of that total, 81 percent were 15  or younger, and half of them were 10 or younger. On the week the  commission voted to ban the product, an 11-year-old girl in Tennessee  was hit by a lawn dart and sent into a coma.[1]
>  
> 
> 
>  Jarts with plastic tips for sale at Canadian Tire.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## tod evans

Trying to legislate away Darwin........

----------


## Suzanimal

> We played horseshoes. I think *we would've killed each other with jarts.*





> Trying to legislate away Darwin........


Hey!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> We played horseshoes. I think we would've killed each other with jarts.


The problem is that they aren't perceived as dangerous. They are probably less dangerous than other stuff kids play with but they might be less careful because they don't realize what a small impulse of force can do when it hits a small surface area. Anyways... When I was in France on vacation I saw a boy nearly kill his older sister because he threw a rock into the river and hit her on the head. Trauma helicopter and all, luckily she turned out fine. So yeah, ban rocks ? I think it's a bit harsh to say it's Darwin, essentially it is but Darwin's principles work on a larger scale. Individually speaking these things are still horrible accidents. The thing about Darwin though, in this case it's a bit of a luck factor, the person getting hit isn't necessarily the one who has the bad genes.

----------


## Sola_Fide

When we were kids, we used to sit at opposite sides of a field and shoot high powered bb guns at each other.   I still think about that sound of a pellet whizzing past my head.  I'm sure there is a law against that now too.

----------


## RJB

I make bo shurikens from deck nails.  I love throwing sharp pointy things.   It wouldn't be too hard to make your own lawn darts.

----------


## Suzanimal

> When we were kids, we used to sit at opposite sides of a field and shoot high powered bb guns at each other.   I still think about that sound of a pellet whizzing past my head.  I'm sure there is a law against that now too.


We did too. My brother got one lodged in his upper lip. We tried to squeeze it out but we ended up having to call my mom. She was really mad because she was in the middle of getting a perm.

----------


## RJB

> When we were kids, we used to sit at opposite sides of a field and shoot high powered bb guns at each other.   I still think about that sound of a pellet whizzing past my head.  I'm sure there is a law against that now too.


We played "one pump." It was probably what inspire paintball.  We'd battle each other BB guns like they do with paintballs and the rule was you could only pump the BB gun 1 time.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

I think we paid #12 for our set, back in the day...

http://www.coolthings.com/lawn-darts...ts-1980-again/

Since lawn darts are very scarce, the guys are making a killing, pimping them at a very steep price.  You'll need two sets, one of plastic fins ($49.99) and one of metal tips ($12.99), for a playable game.

OH, and they are banned on E-Bay.

Welcome to the woosification of Amerika!:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/stor...FUEUHwodCXYAkQ



-t

----------


## angelatc

*sold* - To someone who is elated to have them.  Her father has been looking for them forever, and now she has the perfect Father's Day gift.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## The Northbreather

> We did too. My brother got one lodged in his upper lip. We tried to squeeze it out but we ended up having to call my mom. She was really mad because she was in the middle of getting a perm.


LololololololoL

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> We played "one pump." It was probably what inspire paintball.  We'd battle each other BB guns like they do with paintballs and the rule was you could only pump the BB gun 1 time.


There was always some a-hole that would violate the rule though. Then someone would get a BB lodged in them, their mom would take them to the Hospital, and the Police would visit a lot of houses trying to find the "shooter". Hypothetically speaking of course.

----------

